# Seeing a Urogynecologist



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

I've decided to bite the bullet and make an appointment with a Urogynecologist. I've had chronic constipation issues for the last 3 years, and they've been worsening. My stools can be all over the place - I'm on low FODMAP right now and am not seeing major success yet. (it's been about 2.5 weeks) and I'm growing frustrated with my GI doctor. All he wants to do is endoscopies and colonoscopies. I've never had a pill cam go through, never had fecal occult tests, nothing.

I've been experiencing bladder pressure (or what FEELS like it) for the last month or so. Since Christmas, things were getting not great for me. I was "relatively" alright before that... got an X-Ray when my abdominal discomfort had begun and everything was OK. I've had MRIs done 2 years ago and there was a bit of scar tissue leftover from an old surgery (I had NEC surgery as a baby) - my GI at the time thought I should see a urologist but I wrote him off. But now, I'm not so sure.

I decided to make an appointment with a Urogynecologist and have zero idea what to anticipate. All I can tell them is that I get constipated, or I have wildly different stools daily, I'm having discomfort daily in my lower abdomen, and sometimes when I urinate I have to force it a little more. Not all the time. But sometimes I do...

I don't know what else to do right now and I'm going out of my mind. I wanted FODMAP to really work but it's only made my stool mushy. TBH. I've been assured I don't have cancer but I still feel something is wrong. I had a pelvic ultrasound and transvaginal ultrasound done in late November that was perfectly fine. The ER doc there had mentioned endometriosis as a possibility, but I know there's no way to tell but laproscopic surgery. I saw a cardiologist yesterday and was cleared for an unrelated matter, and she suggested fibromyalgia. Two things no one has brought up to me. I don't fit ALL the symptoms of either things, but who knows...


----------

